# UGA vs USC



## grunt0331 (Sep 30, 2012)

Might as well start the trash talk now.  Looking forward to a great ball game.  I'm not 100% confident we will win, and I'm not 100% confident the Dwags will win.  Should be a knockdown-drag out fight to the end if recent history between these 2 teams is any indication.  If we lose, I'll have to find a new hunting club.  Everybody else is a Dwags fan.  Course, that also means I'm the smartest man in camp!

Here's to a good, clean, hard hitting game and may the best team win due to their play on the field and not some blown call or other nonsense.


USC 42-UGA 41


----------



## formula1 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re:*

I ain't sure whats gonna happen on this one. It could go either way.  But we can still hunt together. I don't take my football that seriously.  At least both teams come in undefeated.  It will be a battle for sure.

I just found out that I got to head to a wedding Saturday so I'll to pull out the SmartPhone and watch it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 1, 2012)

Should be a great game.  I feel better about this game than ever now.  Why?  Because we played last year's SC game two days ago.  Against Tenn we fumbled, screwed up on STs etc and gave them points.  Exactly what we did against SC last year.  Now that it's out of the way, time to TCB against the chickens.  Dawgs in a tight one.  Just win baby.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 1, 2012)

*Uga 24-21*

Or maybe USC 24-21.  It is a toss up IMO.  Obviously USC has the home edge, which is worth 7 points.  I am not sure how UGA will handle the scrambling/running of Shaw.  That is my concern more than Lattimore this year.  Should be a great game.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 1, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Or maybe USC 24-21.  It is a toss up IMO.  Obviously USC has the home edge, which is worth 7 points.  I am not sure how UGA will handle the scrambling/running of Shaw.  That is my concern more than Lattimore this year.  Should be a great game.



How good are the O lines and how solid are both squad's special teams?  To me, those are the deciding factors.  Both offenses will score and both defenses will make some big plays, but how much time will both O lines give the QBs and who will make the big special teams play.  We know Shaw can scramble and buy himself time or make a big play with his feet.  I thunk Murray can scramble when he HAS to, but doesn't want to.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2012)

neutralize the big DE's and get Marshall on the edge after pounding them with Gurley. I hope our interior D lineman and LB's take off the skates they were wearing vs Tn. 
Even though Tree was back and made or was in on 15 or so tackles, I thought he looked worse than the already tuned up Herrera. If the Offense clicks we win, problem is SC has tough D.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2012)

toss up,hope both teams play their A game.

will miss this game,I will be at work unless,I call in for a sick day

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 1, 2012)

Ga offensive line has come together. Their running game is better than SC. Their passing game is better than SC.


SC has a better defense at this point in the season.

Home field advantage won't overcome Ga's edge in this game.

Ga 34
SC 24


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2012)

UGA will do better if they don't get a comfortable lead. 40 to 28 UGA with late scores, we miss two extra points.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 1, 2012)

UGA 51
SC 3


----------



## Gutbucket (Oct 1, 2012)

UGA needs to keep it on the ground more and let Gurshall eat up some clock. When they roll down the field and score so fast the D has to stay on the field to long. I think they need longer breaks during the game. Aint sure they should try not to score so much though ??????


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 1, 2012)

Those sweeps we have been running out of the shotgun ain't going to work against SC.  Line up in the I and take advantage of that great nasty blocking fullback we have.  Our special teams are horrible.  Can't even kick an extra point.  Put McCowen back there fielding punts, and whatever you do DON'T let Malcome Mitchell on the field receiving anything on special teams.  On defense, I don't know what to expect from us.  UT's offensive line totally manhandled us. And OK Aaron Murray, I am calling you out.  We are now midway through your third year as a starter and have not beaten a good team.  It has not been all your fault, but YOUR turnovers have for sure contributed to the losses. TAKE CARE OF THE FOOTBALL.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is going to be a good one for sure!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2012)

anybody know what the line is?


----------



## willbuck (Oct 1, 2012)

Vegas has UGA a -2.5 dog


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 1, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> anybody know what the line is?



Carolina 2.5 pt favorite


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 1, 2012)

last I saw it was floating around SC giving points at -2 or -1...usually vegas gives 3pt to the home team, so this means vegas thinks UGA is just slightly better but not enough to overcome home field advantage.

I am having surgery Friday so fortunately I will be in a drug induced fog for this one....don't think the ticker can take the stress.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> anybody know what the line is?



right now, UGA is a 2.5 point favorite.
This is gonna be a wild game. Clowney vs. Jones, Murray vs. Shaw. If the Dawgs couldn't keep Tennessee under 40, it'll be interesting to see what USCe can do. I wouldn't be surprised at all if it doesn't end up a 52-48 type game. 
Good luck to both!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2012)

:d :d :d


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been more inpressed with UGA this year but SC just seems to get by somehow.  In a straight up game, barring no critical mistakes, UGA (IMO) is a 10 to 17 points better football team but there will be a lot of emotions in this game.


----------



## joedublin (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm hoping that my Gamecocks will win it....I think a late field goal is going to be the deciding factor....a wild one for sure!!!


----------



## country boy (Oct 1, 2012)

Ga has a good chance to win but in order to do so they're going to have to rotate the D line. Tenn was able to wear them out and get some good yards up the middle, and if SC can do the same then it's going to get ugly quick.


----------



## bonaireboy (Oct 1, 2012)

I went to a Mercer Athletic fund raiser a few months back and won 2 tickets..well I paid $120 for 2 in an auction didnt know where the seats were. I just got them in the mail...Sec 20 row 35...Im not a fan of either team, but my girlfriend is a die hard Ga fan and has never been to a game. I think its a great game, really a coin flip as to who wins.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 1, 2012)

Should be another great SEC game!

I hope the Dawg's O got all the mistakes out of their system and the D better be ready for the zone read with Latti and Shaw.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 1, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> I went to a Mercer Athletic fund raiser a few months back and won 2 tickets..well I paid $120 for 2 in an auction didnt know where the seats were. I just got them in the mail...Sec 20 row 35...Im not a fan of either team, but my girlfriend is a die hard Ga fan and has never been to a game. I think its a great game, really a coin flip as to who wins.



Well since you're not a dawg fan......I'll be happy to take her.  Especially if that's her in yo avy!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> I went to a Mercer Athletic fund raiser a few months back and won 2 tickets..well I paid $120 for 2 in an auction didnt know where the seats were. I just got them in the mail...Sec 20 row 35...Im not a fan of either team, but my girlfriend is a die hard Ga fan and has never been to a game. I think its a great game, really a coin flip as to who wins.



lol.  The fans in Columbia are super nice and will treat you as civilized folks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2012)

joedublin said:


> I'm hoping that my Gamecocks will win it....I think a late field goal is going to be the deciding factor....a wild one for sure!!!



If it's a field goal I'd be ok with it goiing UGA's way but we'll have to kick a couple of them to make up for the missed extra points.. 

Dawgs pull out the win by 10!


----------



## bonaireboy (Oct 1, 2012)

no, not her in the avatar..but she aint to bad for a gma


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

I dont think we run the ball quite as good as we have been but it will be effective. I think it will be a fg game at halftime. Last years game and last weeks game will be fresh in the players head. I think the D steps up like they did in Mizzu. I look for UGA to have longer drives keeping the d rested. That will be the key. I cant predict a score but I look for Gurley and malcome to move the pile and wear the sc d down and Marshall to break a few in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 1, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> no, not her in the avatar..but she aint to bad for a gma



You need to post a pic of yourself just so we will know that you are not a charity case.  You know, there are some really knock-out women who date,,,, well,,,,,,,,, dorks.

J/K.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Shaw is the key - can he run and take some of the hits those bullpups  will be dishing out?  Personally i hope we run the ball the whole game and take our chances with our defense.


----------



## gin house (Oct 1, 2012)

I dont think UGA will run the ball on us.   We are ranked #7 in the nation against the run.   If by some chance they find a way to get guryley or marshal thru the line i dont like that as we've been a little sloppy at linebacker at times.   As much as some like to knock him I think Aaron Murray can kill you if hes on the money.   Our secondary has played well but hasnt played against an offense like UGA this season.   I think theyre pretty close matched, whoever wants it the most will win it.    I give the offensive advantage to UGA as they are #2 in the SEC.   I give the  defense advantage to USC as we are ranked #2 in the SEC in  points allowed at 11.2.   Should be a close one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> I think Shaw is the key - can he run and take some of the hits those bullpups  will be dishing out?  Personally i hope we run the ball the whole game and take our chances with our defense.



I would suggest to NOT run him... When a man has an injury folks tend to key IN on that area...  He can scramble and so can Murray.. Murray just hasn't had to and nor do I want him too! That is why we both have RB's.. Let them carry the load and take the hits... These kids scare me when they slide... They should spend a season in the baseball camp and perfect it. The way they slide, it's just a matter of time before one of them come up lame..

UGA wins! Go Dawgs! Should be a heck of a game!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

Heres what i think. I remember a freshmen by the name of Lattimore that killed us 2 years ago in Columbia. I think UGA will return the favor with not just one but two Carolina boys. The Gurshall boys are going to have a great day of returning order to a stadium that CMR has only lost once in! Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 1, 2012)

Should be a great game.  I think Murray opens up and the recievers for UGA are the difference.  King, Brown, Wooten, Bennet, Mitchell, plus the TE's present an explosive group.  I just hope it doesn't come down to an extra point or we are doomed!  Maybe, we can just take 2 false start penalties on every extra point and kick it from the 13?   UGA 27 - USC 23


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 1, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> no, not her in the avatar..but she aint to bad for a gma



Ok I'll take her to the game...... Stop beggin.......


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 1, 2012)

42-29 uga, Dawgs win a big one


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 2, 2012)

Is Rambo still at UGA?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 2, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Is Rambo still at UGA?



Yes. He was suspended, along with Ogletree, and played his first game this season against TN.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well Fellas I could be way off in left field on this one but I got a feeling UGA comes out firing on all cylinders for 4 quarters and beats USC by 3 or 4 touchdowns. I just have this gut feelin for some reason. I was worried about Tennessee but for some reason I feel like we got this. Now don't get me wrong I'm not going to go throw $1k on UGA and I may just be wishful thinking but I feel good about the Dawgs this Saturday!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well Fellas I could be way off in left field on this one but I got a feeling UGA comes out firing on all cylinders for 4 quarters and beats USC by 3 or 4 touchdowns. I just have this gut feelin for some reason. I was worried about Tennessee but for some reason I feel like we got this. Now don't get me wrong I'm not going to go throw $1k on UGA and I may just be wishful thinking but I feel good about the Dawgs this Saturday!!!


I like the way you think, and I hope you are point on!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 2, 2012)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well Fellas I could be way off in left field on this one but I got a feeling UGA comes out firing on all cylinders for 4 quarters and beats USC by 3 or 4 touchdowns. I just have this gut feelin for some reason. I was worried about Tennessee but for some reason I feel like we got this. Now don't get me wrong I'm not going to go throw $1k on UGA and I may just be wishful thinking but I feel good about the Dawgs this Saturday!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 2, 2012)

I know sc has allowed 11 points a game but their D is kinda hyped up, no one they have played has scored very high against anybody, one team scored 30 points against an fcs school not knocking just saying?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


>



What makes you laugh will make you cry.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2012)

country boy said:


> Ga has a good chance to win but in order to do so they're going to have to rotate the D line. Tenn was able to wear them out and get some good yards up the middle, and if SC can do the same then it's going to get ugly quick.



This.  Jenkins was gassed.  Geathers may have been hurt a little bit or something.  Otherwise I can't imagine why he didn't play more.  It became an issue as Tenn was able to run through us.

I saw an article where it was discussed that Herrera was playing Mike because Tree was back.  The Mike makes all the calls and gets everybody lined up right and Herrera was having problems with it.

I hope against SC we rotate him and Tree at Mo and play Gilliard and Robinson at Mike.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> This.  Jenkins was gassed.  Geathers may have been hurt a little bit or something.  Otherwise I can't imagine why he didn't play more.  It became an issue as Tenn was able to run through us.
> 
> I saw an article where it was discussed that Herrera was playing Mike because Tree was back.  The Mike makes all the calls and gets everybody lined up right and Herrera was having problems with it.
> 
> I hope against SC we rotate him and Tree at Mo and play Gilliard and Robinson at Mike.



they had to slide geathers over to let abry jones have time off, as he's still dealing with a sprained ankle, which had him in a walking boot on monday.

very true about herrera.  he moved over and was making all the calls and there were several times where he didn't have everyone in position.  he will be getting all first team reps making the calls this week.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What makes you laugh will make you cry.



i said the very same thing the last two years as i was leaving the stadium to my jawja kin folk as they screamed "fire Marc Richt".


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> i said the very same thing the last two years as i was leaving the stadium to my jawja kin folk as they screamed "fire Marc Richt".



I would be careful about taking shots at other teams' fans and the relationship they have with their coaches.

The SC people are like the guy who has the girlfriend that is way too hot for him and will demean themselves to no end to keep her from leaving.

What yall are putting up with Spurrier in order to keep from sliding back into irrelavence is comical.

That twerp threatens reporters that don't kiss his butt as much as he thinks they should and then threatens the university, the fanbase, and his team by saying he will leave if said reporter is not fired.

Jeez what a jackwad.  That is even jerky for Spurrier.  And the chicken fans and the school scramble to accomodate this clown.

Worse than the "fire Richt" stuff by a long shot.

Cocka doodle freaking doo.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> they had to slide geathers over to let abry jones have time off, as he's still dealing with a sprained ankle, which had him in a walking boot on monday.
> 
> very true about herrera.  he moved over and was making all the calls and there were several times where he didn't have everyone in position.  he will be getting all first team reps making the calls this week.



Herrea had some blown coverages as well in his new position. He will be fine. Like Grantham said everything that has gone wrong with the d is correctable. For any team or fan to think this d wont get it together will be sadly mistaken. The players are back, and they will start to gell. I look for major improvement this week.


----------



## scooty006 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh no, we're playing USC?  I thought we were just playing the game chickens.


----------



## shea900 (Oct 3, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## gin house (Oct 3, 2012)

scooty006 said:


> Oh no, we're playing USC?  I thought we were just playing the game chickens.



  Either way would result in a L for UGA.....


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 3, 2012)

For u Jawja folks coming down for the game we had some problems down in five points (carolina students getting beat up by so call college students aka thugs from aaaaa and bbbbbbbb) and the whole state's police dept. will be in cola town sad day night so be careful... check points will be establish and the like.  Its going to be pure bedlum that night so everyone have your head on a swivel.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 4, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> :d :d :d



lol if the poor hound doesnt have another heart attack chasing the chicken what yall on 3 mascots in 4 yrs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2012)

Taporsnap77 said:


> lol if the poor hound doesnt have another heart attack chasing the chicken what yall on 3 mascots in 4 yrs





This coming from a guy that has a chicken as a Mascot!!


----------



## gin house (Oct 4, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> For u Jawja folks coming down for the game we had some problems down in five points (carolina students getting beat up by so call college students aka thugs from aaaaa and bbbbbbbb) and the whole state's police dept. will be in cola town sad day night so be careful... check points will be establish and the like.  Its going to be pure bedlum that night so everyone have your head on a swivel.



  What is that?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 5, 2012)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well Fellas I could be way off in left field on this one but I got a feeling UGA comes out firing on all cylinders for 4 quarters and beats USC by 3 or 4 touchdowns. I just have this gut feelin for some reason. I was worried about Tennessee but for some reason I feel like we got this. Now don't get me wrong I'm not going to go throw $1k on UGA and I may just be wishful thinking but I feel good about the Dawgs this Saturday!!!



i have the same gut feeling but im thinking 48-34 uga!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 6, 2012)

scooty006 said:


> Oh no, we're playing USC?  I thought we were just playing the game chickens.



If USC is on the west coast...
And Carolina is the tarheels...


then who has beaten georgia the last 2 years?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 6, 2012)

same team thats gonna win tonight!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> same team thats gonna win tonight!



I do give the edge to USCe(at home)and the OBC seams to have UGA's number.That man has been a pain for CMR.

I hope UGA uses a screen on USCe rush/blitz

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## SLUGGER (Oct 6, 2012)

USC scores and made it look easy.


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Yotedawg (Oct 6, 2012)

SLUGGER said:


> USC scores and made it look easy.



Too easy and the woes continue.


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm glad these announcers are so unbiased.


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Dawgs need to hunker down.Still alot of football left.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2012)

Grantham has got to figure it out.  The secondary is lost on every play and no pass rush at all.


----------



## SLUGGER (Oct 6, 2012)

again


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

well we've spotted em 14 as seems usual, rekon we'll play now


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 6, 2012)

I muted it right off the bat! 
This isn't looking good so far!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2012)

Rambo had an interception on that first drive and then that batted ball and no one could knock it down.  All the breaks are going USC's way.  UGA has to get a long drive to get the D some rest.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Oct 6, 2012)

Come on guys... gotta pull out a win against Spurrier!


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

I think we left our playbook in Athens.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

well now mebbe we'll play after that load of


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> I think we left our playbook in Athens.



I think Spurrier got his crew ready an we sat around drinkin beer


----------



## Yotedawg (Oct 6, 2012)

Hut2 said:


> I muted it right off the bat!
> This isn't looking good so far!



and looking a lot worse after the punt return.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Getting very ugly quick!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2012)

How many blocks in the back did the refs miss on that return?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dang, weapons all over the field.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my....lol


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm in shock.  Lots of football left to play and the Dwags know how  to come back.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> How many blocks in the back did the refs miss on that return?



ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Oct 6, 2012)

Unbefreakenleavable........


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2012)

Reminds me of a game from the past. Only thing missing is e black jerseys.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

UGA looks like we did last week at Kentucky.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

This is oing to get ugly,sure do hate for my dawgs!!!!

Go!!dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm tired of watching this crap year after year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

oops.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 6, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> How many blocks in the back did the refs miss on that return?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> I'm tired of watching this crap year after year.



Maybe you should have stayed on the Bama wagon a few months ago.


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like SC is playing a unranked team.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Oct 6, 2012)

UGA aint out of it yet... lot of football left.. but they got to start doing something right.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> looks like sc is playing a unranked team.



this


----------



## ToroAzul (Oct 6, 2012)

Tennessee hung 40+ in Athens on UGA.  Can't say I'm shocked at how this is playing out in Columbia.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

what was that 3rd an 10 call


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 6, 2012)

maybe willie martinez is looking for work


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



1 word for ya Celuse, Spattimoreurrier. Get it, got that from your one worders. Thanks


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Maybe you should have stayed on the Bama wagon a few months ago.



I have too many teeth.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

We have no answer


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Running all over us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Maybe you should have stayed on the Bama wagon a few months ago.



Ouch.


----------



## DDD (Oct 6, 2012)

Am I supposed to still be happy about Grantham's defense?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> I have two teeth.



Glad you do because the bulldwags don't seem to have many. The bark is bigger than the bite.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2012)

Our defense better wake up fast or this is going to get out of reach. Offense needs to swing outside with Marshall. He ain't going to run up the gut with this defensive front.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Glad you do because the bulldwags don't seem to have many. The bark is bigger than the bite.



Not much i can do about it from the couch. You ever been able to change the outcome of the game?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

That hit will help slow him down


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

DDD said:


> Am I supposed to still be happy about Grantham's defense?



I have been worried about it from the first game,we can not cover a pass......

I had a feeling that one of these teams would come out hot,I was hoping it would be UGA.

this game is ugly and is not looking good for the DAWGS!!

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Not much i can do about it from the couch. You ever been able to change the outcome of the game?



I usually don't have to.


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

The braves lost and now this?Turning out to be a bad weekend.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That hit will help slow him down



Nope.  Shaw is as tough as they come.  At first galnce it looked late, but the refs made the right no call.

I sure would have liked to see what the OBC had in mind with Dylan Thompson.  He had drawn something up as Shaw wasn't shook up.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Nope.  Shaw is as tough as they come.  At first galnce it looked late, but the refs made the right no call.
> 
> I sure would have liked to see what the OBC had in mind with Dylan Thompson.  He had drawn something up as Shaw wasn't shook up.



they were puttin pieces back in his helmet, he was shook


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Pass interference.  1st USC mistake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Pass interference.  1st USC mistake.



ball wasn't catchable.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ball wasn't catchable.



might have been if he wasnt layin on the field


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Penalty didn't help anyway.We can't move the ball to save our lives.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 6, 2012)

Bobo is an idiot.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ball wasn't catchable.



It wasn't catchable because Auguste tripped him early in the route.  Still were able to force the punt.  Come on Gamecocks, put another 7 on the board before half time.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

wow!!....ugly...USCe,is is playing A+ football


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

It's going to get ugly ugly ugly.....


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Bobo is an idiot.



this....x10


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to bed, this ain't worth watching! Where is Gurley!!!


----------



## SLUGGER (Oct 6, 2012)

Time to find a game worth watching


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Bobo is an idiot.



well DUH, now to convince the UGA higher powers.......wait theyre delusional


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2012)

We got this, no problem...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 6, 2012)

USC playing lights out and UGA not doing crap. Still a lot fo time left, but they better get on it.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I usually don't have to.



Usually? Washing Saban's dog and cleaning the toilet doesn't count.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

Need to cut it to 14 before half. Why does the team always have to do this?


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

How long does it take to understand running up the middle is not going to work?

I guess at least two more times.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dwags are waking up.  Good drive so far and a good catch by Mitchell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Usually? Washing Saban's dog and cleaning the toilet doesn't count.



We hire Tech grads to do that stuff.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Holy cow we held them!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a defensive stand.


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Well,That didn't help.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Why not throw in in the endzone then all they gotta do is catch it


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We hire Tech grads to do that stuff.



Good thing cause UGA would let the dog loose and miss the toilet.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

Lol!!!.....still very ugly,i see


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Where's the booze?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

bet we dont get a safety


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> Where's the booze?



uga players drank it all pre game.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> Where's the booze?



right here an its much needed


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> uga players drank it all pre game.



yep


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dwags going to gave good field position AND they get the ball 1st in the 2nd half.


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> uga players drank it all pre game.



It looks that way.



Hankus said:


> right here an its much needed



I hear ya....


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Aaron needs to settle his nerves.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's an idea lets call the same running play 30 times when it gets negative yard half the time.....maybe run to the right


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is another good idea, dont pressure the QB or cover downfield. DO one or the other!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a feeling if they don't get a quick score to start the half it is over. When you can't score with 4 tries from the 5 I don't think that's going to happen. Next week will be fun with the fire CMR threads.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2012)

The dropped passes are not the coaches fault.  Rambo should have had an int on the 1st drive, but the WR got it from him.  then you have Brown dropping a screen and Wooten dropping a pass that would have put the ball inside the 5.  Bobo's playcalling s predictable though and that gets old quick.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> The dropped passes are not the coaches fault.  Rambo should have had an int on the 1st drive, but the WR got it from him.  then you have Brown dropping a screen and Wooten dropping a pass that would have put the ball inside the 5.  Bobo's playcalling s predictable though and that gets old quick.



Rambo should have knocked the ball down. He tried for an INT last week and got burned.


----------



## Woods'nWater (Oct 6, 2012)

This is getting really old. I liked it when we played SC early in the year, that way when we lost I could focus on bowhunting for the rest of the season. Halftime adjustments had better be effective or I'm gonna go get some sleep. Anyone else tired of Lou Holtz spitting all over the tv screen?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2012)

Relax, guys, I truly believe Georgia is going to get it going and win this game. That lead will have SC too relaxed and Georgia will take advantage of it. I am a believer.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Woods'nWater said:


> This is getting really old. I liked it when we played SC early in the year, that way when we lost I could focus on bowhunting for the rest of the season. Halftime adjustments had better be effective or I'm gonna go get some sleep. Anyone else tired of Lou Holtz spitting all over the tv screen?



Yeah, Holtz and Mark May are both horrible on TV.  Lou was the coach when I was there and I got to meet him.  He didn't seem to slobber and spit in person.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

This is going to be hard to believe but if you have directv and turn it to channel 345 you will hear country music being sang worse than UGA is playing.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice defensive series to start the 2nd half.  Looks like Bobo may have a plan to block Clowney, but Taylor is still there on the other side.  

WAYYYYYYYY to much time left to have any level of comfort though.  The Dwags can score too many points too quickly.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys this ain't looking too good for the Dawgs


----------



## Yotedawg (Oct 6, 2012)

This game is over. UGA has no answer to the defensive front for USC.


----------



## Woods'nWater (Oct 6, 2012)

Probably the most pitiful performance in a while. Embarassing thus far. Murrary looks like a freshman again.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2012)

Bobo is not calling any quick slants to beat the pass rush.  He is getting owned by the DC for USC.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

Our line looks terrible. We have not turned the corner.


----------



## Woods'nWater (Oct 6, 2012)

I hate to be negative, but I also hate when we do this to ourselves. Bigtime pressure seems to get to us.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Complete domination so far


----------



## Woods'nWater (Oct 6, 2012)

Deathblow....


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

DL Moore finally caught a pass and on a badly underthrown ball.


----------



## Yotedawg (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody got a fork? UGA is ripe for one about now.


----------



## Woods'nWater (Oct 6, 2012)

Goodnight everyone....first the braves flop, now Georgia, maybe the falcons should think twice about playing on this cursed weekend in Georgia sports.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 6, 2012)

You play stupid..... you get your tail tore up. SC is on fire and our boys ain't got nothing for them. It ain't over, but till we start doing something nothing you can do but tip your hat.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

Same old UGA different year.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 6, 2012)

This game reminds me alot of the old Spurrier Fla.-Ga. spankings.  Our secondary is looking silly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Same old UGA different year.



yep nothing has changed... soft


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> You play stupid..... you get your tail tore up. SC is on fire and our boys ain't got nothing for them. It ain't over, but till we start doing something nothing you can do but tip your hat.



It's over....the time just hasn't ran out yet.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

We have as good as talent as they do what does that tell you?


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

I bet their team can't jump off the high dive.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Blocked FG.  31 points would have been nice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel back said:


> We have no answer



This. ^^^^^


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

UGA has a play that runs outside.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2012)

Basically this game is being lost by our O-line. We have no answer whatsoever for USCe defensive front.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We have as good as talent as they do what does that tell you?



I tell ya what, Ive never said this while cmr has been there.

But, we may need to clean house!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody in the country could do what he has with the team.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you Jarvis Jones!


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

God lord those Oregon uniforms are about as ugly as it gets.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 6, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> God lord those Oregon uniforms are about as ugly as it gets.



But the kids love'em.....


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

UGA's starting to lose their composure.


----------



## Duff (Oct 6, 2012)

Tip of the hat. Very very good SC team.


----------



## bigsix (Oct 6, 2012)

The fans deserve an apology and alot of answers from the coaches after this game. It is o.k to get beat but to look this bad in a big game is unacceptable. Once again we choke in a big game. I am always a fan and have always defended Richt but this is embarassing.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Anybody in the country could do what he has with the team.



That's nothing new. He has been winning with talent for a while. Next year should be interesting when they lose alot of talent and experience .


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

I would be mad if I were lattimore. Let a freshman come in and take the beating.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

Dont know if I will live that long but I am ready to start over from scratch.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> Basically this game is being lost by our O-line. We have no answer whatsoever for USCe defensive front.



This game was lost (by blow out) due to lack of coaching.  Nothing less.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 6, 2012)

At least we aren't Tech.

A trip to Baton Rouge  and then and meeting with 
Florida.

We still win the east.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 6, 2012)

Convinced uga should just put in 2nd string


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> At least we aren't Tech.
> 
> A trip to Baton Rouge  and then and meeting with
> Florida.
> ...



I hope not, that's how we got to where we are now.


----------



## weagle (Oct 6, 2012)

Spurrier needs to get his starters out of there NOW.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

He will now.  I think at 35-0 he has made the statement he needed to.


----------



## Yotedawg (Oct 6, 2012)

And that td is why uga will never be a contender. The coach(es) have no killer instinct. UGA is the worlds worse about getting a little lead and sitting on it and going ultra conservative. The old ball coach started with his foot on the floorboard and hasn't let up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> I hope not, that's how we got to where we are now.



You are right Rip, winning just enough to get fans hopes up and them show up like we did tonight needs to be over right now. Hey we always have the outback bowl.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, I tried to stay positive for myself and all of you Dawg fans. It's over. 

We got manhandled on both sides of the ball! Highly unprepared and out coached, AGAIN.

Certainly not trying to take away from what SC has done to us, they are the better team. However, I am surprised at how well SC has played tonight and even more shocked at how we played.

Again, congrats SC fans! That's 3 in a row over us and that has never been done by SC. Y'all whipped us good tonight!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2012)

Yotedawg said:


> And that td is why uga will never be a contender. The coach(es) have no killer instinct. UGA is the worlds worse about getting a little lead and sitting on it and going ultra conservative. The old ball coach started with his foot on the floorboard and hasn't let up.



I've said this for years! Totally agree!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> At least we aren't Tech.
> 
> A trip to Baton Rouge  and then and meeting with
> Florida.
> ...



???? What about a NC one day instead of settling with a eastern claim? Smh


----------



## bigsix (Oct 6, 2012)

Well at least I can concentrate on deer hunting now. We do not deserve to back into the SEC Chapionship game. Florida an USC are both better than us.


----------



## SLUGGER (Oct 6, 2012)

embarrassing


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

Back to the game, UGA is still trying to run the ball.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 6, 2012)

Good night to be a gamecock fan...lot of season left as we saw last year.  Next stop baton rouge...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 6, 2012)

Another old fashion butt whipping. Congrats SC

It's hard to turn the corner when your hands aren't on the wheel.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Good night to be a gamecock fan...lot of season left as we saw last year.  Next stop baton rouge...



Hats off to ya brother. Yall got a fine team. Good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

We are not ready.This was our first true test and you see how that worked out for us. Florida will beat us too,watch.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> We are not ready.This was our first true test and you see how that worked out for us. Florida will beat us too,watch.



Badly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> We are not ready.This was our first true test and you see how that worked out for us. Florida will beat us too,watch.



Yep!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

The only way Florida could ever beat us this year was if Mike Bobo was our offensive coordinator.     Oh wait he is.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2012)

This had NOTHING to do with Bobo.  This had to do with an O line that got owned.  This had to do with a defense that got bamboozled.  We were not just outcoached, we were outplayed in the trenches.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> This had NOTHING to do with Bobo.  This had to do with an O line that got owned.  This had to do with a defense that got bamboozled.  We were not just outcoached, we were outplayed in the trenches.



Fire all of them! Done with it! Grantham got out schemed too!


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Good night to be a gamecock fan...lot of season left as we saw last year.  Next stop baton rouge...



I'm with you. Hoping we can handle the big win and not blow what could be a very memorable season by coming out flat against LSU.  After the loss to UF, they will be ready to play, and ESPN has it listed as the 8:00pm kickoff.  Night game in Baton Rouge will be interesting.

You getting along okay Irish?


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We have as good as talent as they do what does that tell you?



 Based on what?  Star rankings?   Not poking at you but i truly believe USC evaluates talent better than a lot of teams.   IMO talent is found when it produces and not knocking at you or any uga fans but UGA backed into a SEC east title, lost to every ranked team theyve played the last 3 years............   Richt is a good coach, i believe that and think UGA can play with most in the SEC but i think UGA ran into a much better team and coaching staff tonight.   Seriously,  How is talent judged?  To me its production.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginny, your lines are better than UGA's lines, that, and your coach is light years better.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

gin house said:


> Based on what?  Star rankings?   Not poking at you but i truly believe USC evaluates talent better than a lot of teams.   IMO talent is found when it produces and not knocking at you or any uga fans but UGA backed into a SEC east title, lost to every ranked team theyve played the last 3 years............   Richt is a good coach, i believe that and think UGA can play with most in the SEC but i think UGA ran into a much better team and coaching staff tonight.   Seriously,  How is talent judged?  To me its production.



UGA got out coached! UGA players got out played in every aspect of the game. SC put it to us their coaches had them prepaired for the game.


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> We are not ready.This was our first true test and you see how that worked out for us. Florida will beat us too,watch.



  UF has a good defense but their offense is horrible, Lsu is also.   UGA has a good offense and decent defense.  Lsu hasnt looked like a top 10 team all year so i dont think that says much for UF.   I say UGA can beat UF.  Neutral site will come up big for UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> This had NOTHING to do with Bobo.  This had to do with an O line that got owned.  This had to do with a defense that got bamboozled.  We were not just outcoached, we were outplayed in the trenches.



You are probably right Mud, but I just kept hoping that we could come out with some kind of plan to  move the ball against them. We were out played, just dont think Bobo will ever be the answer. I just get so upset with the same reults against ramked teams.


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Ginny, your lines are better than UGA's lines, that, and your coach is light years better.



  Yea ive known that for a while.  Thats where games are won.  If comparing whos best at positions id say were better at RB, TE, QB, Dline,WR, ST, Oline......Pretty much everywhere.  Sure wish the backups could have kept this game a shutout.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

gin house said:


> Based on what?  Star rankings?   Not poking at you but i truly believe USC evaluates talent better than a lot of teams.   IMO talent is found when it produces and not knocking at you or any uga fans but UGA backed into a SEC east title, lost to every ranked team theyve played the last 3 years............   Richt is a good coach, i believe that and think UGA can play with most in the SEC but i think UGA ran into a much better team and coaching staff tonight.   Seriously,  How is talent judged?  To me its production.



gin you can run wild,USCe beat the DAWGS down to night.UGA needs to make a change,the young men playing for UGA deserve better coaching and play calling.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel back said:


> gin you can run wild,USCe beat the DAWGS down to night.UGA needs to make a change,the young men playing for UGA deserve better coaching and play calling.



 I dont mean to be a sore winner but all the crap i hear all year about USC not relevant in the East,  no talent..........  Ive heard that every year for the last three years.  I take pride in 10 consecutive wins, Shaw is 14-1 as a starter,  we are 24-3 at home the last few years.......This is my annual night to throw it all back at the UGA fans on here..........Waited all year


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Im with ya!!!

GO!!DAWGS!!

LOVE MY DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2012)

Y'all need a quarterback too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

gin house said:


> I dont mean to be a sore winner but all the crap i hear all year about USC not relevant in the East,  no talent..........  Ive heard that every year for the last three years.  I take pride in 10 consecutive wins, Shaw is 14-1 as a starter,  we are 24-3 at home the last few years.......This is my annual night to throw it all back at the UGA fans on here..........Waited all year


Have at it! You earned it! I wouldnt think much of you if you didnt! Heck of a fb yall got there! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

gin house said:


> I dont mean to be a sore winner but all the crap i hear all year about USC not relevant in the East,  no talent..........  Ive heard that every year for the last three years.  I take pride in 10 consecutive wins, Shaw is 14-1 as a starter,  we are 24-3 at home the last few years.......This is my annual night to throw it all back at the UGA fans on here..........Waited all year



not just tonight,you can talk trash untill the UGA beats USCe....talk it up.

I knew yall had a good chance to win but did not know it was going to be a beat down,we never had a chance


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Y'all need a quarterback too.



he has a tough go at ranked teams....he is 2 for 8,I think now


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 6, 2012)

Clowney is a grown man.



That's all I got.


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Have at it! You earned it! I wouldnt think much of you if you didnt! Heck of a fb yall got there! Go Dawgs!



  You aint getin out of it that easy    Thanks man.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

gin house said:


> You aint getin out of it that easy    Thanks man.



Geting out of what?


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2012)

Aaron Murray threw for 11 of 31 tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Geting out of what?



Go easy on him Brown they have never won an sec championship and wont this year either. Book it.


----------



## gin house (Oct 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Geting out of what?



  A year of trashtalk...   Speaking of which....Wheres your girlfriend SGD?   I love his infinate wisdom of USC/UGA


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got back from the game and i can tell u that in 30 years of going to see the gamecocks, the electricity was frightening.  On the crucial fourth down stop the place was going crazy.  I think Jawja quit the last part of the 3rd qtr- just my observation.   It was a good game and hey David Pollock u were right, the team with the most talent won the game...


----------



## gin house (Oct 7, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Just got back from the game and i can tell u that in 30 years of going to see the gamecocks, the electricity was frightening.  On the crucial fourth down stop the place was going crazy.  I think Jawja quit the last part of the 3rd qtr- just my observation.   It was a good game and hey David Pollock u were right, the team with the most talent won the game...



 Oh no you didnt.......They had more stars out of high school or if both were four stars the one who chose UGA was better   Great to hear Polock(pun intended) and John Stinkcomb look stupid....Bunch of UGA homers.


----------



## gin house (Oct 7, 2012)

Im sure you saw the list but there were a ton of high profile recruits at the game tonight, even some UGA commits and prospects......I bet they wont see many games and environments like this for a while.   I say we locked up some real talent tonight.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 7, 2012)

We suck ..... That is all.


----------



## cramer (Oct 7, 2012)

I only saw Murray run once
I kept looking for him to throw to a tight end, but never did.
It honestly looked like we gave up early from the coaching staff down
Clowns have always freaked me out a little bit - but Murray is scarred for life after last nite
The announcers even said mean things about us
No where to go but up from that whoopin'


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 7, 2012)

I see alot of "we" talk on here. I did not realize that many players and coaches were on the gon forum.


----------



## cramer (Oct 7, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> I see alot of "we" talk on here. I did not realize that many players and coaches were on the gon forum.



We're not gonna own up to being coaches today, plus gotta watch film


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 7, 2012)

Word on the street Richt wants to move the game back to the original day in sept....hopin to pay the mortage off since spurrier owns him.   (Just kiddin).


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 7, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> I see alot of "we" talk on here. I did not realize that many players and coaches were on the gon forum.



it's alway "we" when your team wins and "they" when there is a loss.  All fans do it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> We suck ..... That is all.



5 star quote


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 7, 2012)

A recruiting nightmare...again.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 7, 2012)

nickel back said:


> he has a tough go at ranked teams....he is 2 for 8,I think now



I think Murray is 0-10 against teams that finished the season ranked.

http://www.cfbtrivia.com/cfbt_detail.php?teamname=Georgia&fry=2010&thy=2012&yrk=on&cres=1&jpl=on


----------

